# Anyone flyfishing docks at night?



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Last Thanksgiving week, I came home to Pensacola and wished I would have brought my flyrod with me - the big trout were all over the shallow docks. I won't make the same mistake this year.


----------



## speckhunter (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out lastnight and tore them up on the 6wt...loads of fun...left 'em hungry


----------

